# has this happenened to anybody



## busby (Dec 20, 2008)

Last week I went on holiday to the Gambia where I have been three times beforel  This time I was prescribed malarone malaria pills, which I noticed I could not take with the medication tetracylineI have for chest infections of which I have had many since a child.  Anyway I rang the doctors and they changed to prescription to co-augentim, and when I asked about the tetracyline they said to ask the chemest for the tablets in the blue packet, not the orange, as on that one it said not to use tetracyline.

Has anybody else come across this?


----------

